# Macintosh 512K Erreur 020100



## Rob_93 (9 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, cet après midi à un vide grenier j'ai voulu acheter un Macintosh 512K, je ne l'ai pas acheté car dès le démarrage, l'erreur 020100 apparait (du coup il ne démarre pas), est-ce réparable?


----------



## Invité (10 Septembre 2019)

Tu serais mieux dans le forum adéquat "Classic Mac"
demande à un modo de transférer ton post…


*Note de la modération*: done


----------



## Rob_93 (11 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Tu serais mieux dans le forum adéquat "Classic Mac"
> demande à un modo de transférer ton post…
> 
> 
> *Note de la modération*: done


Oui, merci je ne trouvais pas la catégorie appropriée


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2019)

Bah t'as déjà pas mal posté dns ce (le) bon forum pourtant !

Perso, je ne connais pas cette erreur. Peut être gpbonneau ?


----------



## Rob_93 (11 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Bah t'as déjà pas mal posté dns ce (le) bon forum pourtant !
> 
> Perso, je ne connais pas cette erreur. Peut être gpbonneau ?


Je ne le trouvais plus


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Septembre 2019)

D'après la liste des codes erreur Sad Mac, pour un Mac 128k/512k, 02 c'est une puce mémoire qui n'a pas passé le test, et 0100 c'est la position du pavé sur la carte mère : G5.
J'ai pas de carte mère de 512k, mais je suppose qu'elle est quadrillée ABC/123 et qu'il doit y avoir une puce de RAM en G5 ?

Si c'est la première puce mémoire testée, possible que le test s'arrête et que les autres soient dans le même état... et comme elles sont soudées sur la CM...

Edit : par curiosité, il le proposait à combien le 512k ?


----------



## Rob_93 (12 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> D'après la liste des codes erreur Sad Mac, pour un Mac 128k/512k, 02 c'est une puce mémoire qui n'a pas passé le test, et 0100 c'est la position du pavé sur la carte mère : G5.
> J'ai pas de carte mère de 512k, mais je suppose qu'elle est quadrillée ABC/123 et qu'il doit y avoir une puce de RAM en G5 ?
> 
> Si c'est la première puce mémoire testée, possible que le test s'arrête et que les autres soient dans le même état... et comme elles sont soudées sur la CM...
> ...


Il le proposait à 60 Euros, du coup c'est réparable?


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Septembre 2019)

60€ c'est pas cher pour un 512k, même en panne. Essaies de trouver un expert du fer à souder... sinon prends le pour moi


----------



## Rob_93 (13 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> 60€ c'est pas cher pour un 512k, même en panne. Essaies de trouver un expert du fer à souder... sinon prends le pour moi


Le vendeur l'a mis sur le bon coin, je te met le lien de l'annonce: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1671597446.htm/


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Septembre 2019)

Il a dû sentir le vent ;-) les 3 à 70€ de l'annonce sont maintenant à 200€, dont 100 pour le 512k, hehe
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1673969847.htm/
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1673971841.htm/
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1673969847.htm/
état vraiment pas top et tous en panne...
j'ai bien assez à faire avec les machines qu'on me donne.


----------



## Rob_93 (13 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il a dû sentir le vent ;-) les 3 à 70€ de l'annonce sont maintenant à 200€, dont 100 pour le 512k, hehe
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1673969847.htm/
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1673971841.htm/
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1673969847.htm/
> ...


Je trouvais ça un peu cher

J'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plaît, j'ai un Macintosh Classic II que j'ai acheté pour seulement 10 Euros, il ne marche pas, pas de sons de démarrage, pas d'affichage sur l'écran. est ce que le sons de démarrage a pu être coupé en allant sur le tableau de bord? Est ce qu'il y a une mollette de luminosité?


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Septembre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plaît, j'ai un Macintosh Classic II que j'ai acheté pour seulement 10 Euros, il ne marche pas, pas de sons de démarrage, pas d'affichage sur l'écran. est ce que le sons de démarrage a pu être coupé en allant sur le tableau de bord? Est ce qu'il y a une mollette de luminosité?



10€ pour un Classic II en panne c'est le prix, pour récupérer des pièces ;-)

La maladie des Classic, c'est les condensateurs qui fuient sur la carte mère, quand c'est pas la pile de sauvegarde qui coule (des piles à pas cher de l'époque...).
En trouver un dans son jus qui fonctionne encore c'est une prouesse ;-) à re-capper en priorité.

Pareil pour les disques dur, plutôt low cost, pas très fiable dans le temps.

Il ne fonctionne pas et il n'y a pas de son au démarrage ? Le son au démarrage n'est pas réglable sans bidouiller, il est en panne, il faut l'ouvrir pour constater l'état de la carte mère...

Si tu veux voir une carte mère de Classic II, avec des  "fuites", dans son jus :
http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr/MacClassic.html


----------



## Big Ben (14 Septembre 2019)

Hello,

Rob, c’est super de s’intéresser à ces vieilles machines mais vu que tu n’es pas à l’aise avec l’aspect réparation, je pense qu’il faut que tu concentres tes efforts sur l’acquisition d’une machine robuste et fonctionnelle.

En compact tout en un le seul qui résiste au temps c’est le Macintosh SE (hors SE/30 qui est un autre modèle)

Pour des ordinateurs couleur, c’est plus compliqué, car ceux qui n’ont pas encore de soucis de condensateurs sont ceux qui ont des pièces difficilement trouvables aujourd’hui. (Lecteur cd par exemple)
Les 6400 sont souvent peu chers et robustes malgré leur aspect un peu bruyant.

Sinon les iMac tournesols et mac mini g4 sont de très bonnes premières machines, pas trop cher et silencieuses, les pièces sont assez courantes et les adaptateurs ide/sata fonctionne sur ces modèles.

Pour les ordinateurs HS que tu as, je suis sûr qu’on peut en tirer quelque chose. Faut qu’on échange en MP à ce sujet mais il semblerait qui nous n’ayons pas les droits pour, j’ai essayé de contacter macg sans succès pour l’instant


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Septembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Rob, c’est super de s’intéresser à ces vieilles machines mais vu que tu n’es pas à l’aise avec l’aspect réparation, je pense qu’il faut que tu concentres tes efforts sur l’acquisition d’une machine robuste et fonctionnelle.
> 
> ...


J'ai trouvé une solution, pour mon Macintosh Se je n'ai jamais trouvé la panne, il était presque neuf, du coup j'ai vendu la plus part des pièces (sauf dd et Ram qui peuvent toujours être utile). J'ai acheté 45 Euros mon SE, je suis à environ 80euros de bénéfice et il me reste des pièces... En se qui concerne mon IIsi, c'est une de mes machine préfèrée (Avec le Macintosh ii et Apple iigs) donc j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui pourrait peut être le réparer.
Je me suis donc dit que je pense  acheter des machines vendu en tant que "non testé" pour revendre les pièce sauf si l'ordinateur marche. Avec mon bénéficier, je me suis acheté un Macintosh Performa 400 pour 50 Euros, il y avait des photos de l'intérieur, tout fonctionne et pile retiré et condensateurs en parfait état. En se qui concerne le Classic, c'est peut-être récupérable, sinon je viendrai


gpbonneau a dit:


> 10€ pour un Classic II en panne c'est le prix, pour récupérer des pièces ;-)
> 
> La maladie des Classic, c'est les condensateurs qui fuient sur la carte mère, quand c'est pas la pile de sauvegarde qui coule (des piles à pas cher de l'époque...).
> En trouver un dans son jus qui fonctionne encore c'est une prouesse ;-) à re-capper en priorité.
> ...


Est ce qu'il est vrai que parfois, en nettoyant une carte mère à l'eau elle peut refonctioner? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5GivbpvLpm4

Ha, une autre question, avant de le vendre mon macintosh SE j'ai voulu le testé une dernière fois et j'ai entendu une sorte de "Pop" puis un "Pshhhhhht" comme un pneu qui se dégonfle, j’imagine que c'est l'écran. c'est réparable?


----------



## Big Ben (14 Septembre 2019)

Oui c’est réparable, mais de toutes façons tu n’es pas à l’aise à l’idée de faire des réparations et d’apprendre à les faire correctement semble-t-il, sauf que du vintage ça demande *toujours* des réparations dans les quelles il faut s’investir.

Et non on ne répare rien en lavant juste une carte mère à l’eau, particulièrement un Classic et encore moins un Classic II.

Désolé d’être un peu sec mais gpbonneau et d’autres t’avons donné pas mal d’info et d’aide et tu ne suis pas nos conseils, on risque pas d’aller bien loin comme ça.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Septembre 2019)

Le performa 400 (LC2) a aussi des petits condensateurs qui fuient ou qui vont fuir. Il marche encore mais il vaut mieux faire du préventif et les changer pour éviter des pannes plus sérieuses. Pareil pour l’alim.

Le lavage des cartes ne répare pas les condensateurs qui fuient , mais ça masque les fuites pour ceux qui marche encore...

Les tubes 9“ des Mac SE sont très résistant, sauf choc sur le nez du tube... je pencherais plutôt pour une THT qui a rendu l’âme.

Acheter des vieux Mac en panne pour les revendre en pièces détachées, pourquoi pas. Restaurés ça vaut le coup aussi. Le SE est bien plus robuste et vintage que le Performa 400, dommage que tu n’ai pas persévéré.

Le Mac IIsi aussi, bien plus intéressant que le LCII, il y a des vrai fan dans la communauté anglophone.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Septembre 2019)

Big Ben a raison «  du vintage ça demande *toujours* des réparations dans les quelles il faut s’investir. »

Pour ma part, le fer à souder c’est pas mon truc (sauf des opérations basiques) donc je le fait faire, c’est pas cher si tu trouves les bonnes personnes, et si tu as de la piece, fait des échanges... mais ça n’empêche pas d’être bien au courant des problèmes pour savoir qu’il faut le faire...

Sinon orientes toi vers des machines plus récentes comme les Powermac, pas sur des machines de plus de 30 ans.


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les tubes 9“ des Mac SE sont très résistant, sauf choc sur le nez du tube... je pencherais plutôt pour une THT qui a rendu l’âme.


L'écran est bon pour la casse?



Big Ben a dit:


> Oui c’est réparable, mais de toutes façons tu n’es pas à l’aise à l’idée de faire des réparations et d’apprendre à les faire correctement semble-t-il, sauf que du vintage ça demande *toujours* des réparations dans les quelles il faut s’investir.
> 
> Et non on ne répare rien en lavant juste une carte mère à l’eau, particulièrement un Classic et encore moins un Classic II.
> 
> Désolé d’être un peu sec mais gpbonneau et d’autres t’avons donné pas mal d’info et d’aide et tu ne suis pas nos conseils, on risque pas d’aller bien loin comme ça.


J'ai juste vu la vidéo et je me suis dit que ça pourrait aider à le refaire fonctionner si les condensateurs et la pile n'ont pas coulés. Je voulais surtout savoir si le fait de mettre la carte mère dans l'eau ne présente aucun risque.


----------



## Big Ben (14 Septembre 2019)

La pile je sais pas mais les condensateurs ont coulés c’est sûr. Ce que montre cette vidéo est une mauvaise idée, il y a des condensateurs HS sur la carte mère, la nettoyer est nécessaire mais la remettre sous tension sans réparation est une très mauvaise idée.

EDIT: De façon générale les Classic sont à restaurer avant remise sous tension, c’est sûrement le modèle le plus fragile avec les Mac II.


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Septembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> La pile je sais pas mais les condensateurs ont coulés c’est sûr. Ce que montre cette vidéo est une mauvaise idée, il y a des condensateurs HS sur la carte mère, la nettoyer est nécessaire mais la remettre sous tension sans réparation est une très mauvaise idée.
> 
> EDIT: De façon générale les Classic sont à restaurer avant remise sous tension, c’est sûrement le modèle le plus fragile avec les Mac II.


Je connais quelqu'un qui pourra me changer les condensateurs, en revanche si la pile a coulé c'est la catastrophe.

Même si il ne marcha pas, pour 10Euros je n'ai pas à me plaindre.


----------



## Rob_93 (26 Octobre 2019)

Je viens d'ouvrir le Macintosh Classic et malheureusement la pile à coulé, mais pas sur la carte mère, ce qui a quand même abîmé le châssis, une petite partit est rouillé et quelques connecteur sont un peu abîmée, il y a du vert. Les condensateurs n'ont pas fuit. J'ai donc retiré la pile, pris un coton tige, je l'ai trempé dans de l'alcool à 70 et j'ai nétoyé la carte mère. Le Classic s'allume sans son, mais il fonctionne (Je n'ai pas le clavier ni la souris mais j'arrive sur le bureau). Puis j'ai voulu renétoyer la carte mère pour pouvoir avoir du son et après l'avoir rebranché, des lignes apparaissent. Les condensateurs sont obligatoirement à changer? Les lignes changent quelques fois.


----------



## Big Ben (26 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93, les réponses à tes questions sont dans les messages précédents...


----------



## Rob_93 (27 Octobre 2019)

Je voudrai savoir si ce problème vient uniquement de la carte mère ou il peut aussi venir de la carte analogique?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Je voudrai savoir si ce problème vient uniquement de la carte mère ou il peut aussi venir de la carte analogique?



C'est difficile à dire... Les condensateurs de la carte mère sont à changer c'est sûr, mais une pile fait des dégâts, et pas uniquement à l'endroit ou elle a coulée, l'acide dégage des gaz qui vont un peu partout. C'est ce qui fait rouiller le châssis, ça s'infiltre partout et ça dégrade les composants.

Tu peux remplacer une carte mère HS à cause d'une pile, alors que rien de semblait touché autour, par une qui fonctionne, et impossible d'avoir une image stable et tu galères pour trouver d'où ça vient...


----------



## Big Ben (27 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est difficile à dire... Les condensateurs de la carte mère sont à changer c'est sûr...



Pour le coup c'est le cas le plus "simple"! Le damier c'est la carte mère ET l'alimentation! C'est lié à un problème de tension trop faible sur le rail 5V, un autre symptôme sont les redémarrages intempestifs (comme si on appuyait sur le bouton reset).

Note pour les aventuriers intrépides: non, ne touchez surtout pas à P1 avant d'avoir remplacer toutes les électrolytes vous risquez de griller votre ordinateur.


----------



## Rob_93 (27 Octobre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Pour le coup c'est le cas le plus "simple"! Le damier c'est la carte mère ET l'alimentation! C'est lié à un problème de tension trop faible sur le rail 5V, un autre symptôme sont les redémarrages intempestifs (comme si on appuyait sur le bouton reset).
> 
> Note pour les aventuriers intrépides: non, ne touchez surtout pas à P1 avant d'avoir remplacer toutes les électrolytes vous risquez de griller votre ordinateur.


Merci, mais maintenant il n'y a plus le damier mais des bandes horizontales comme sur la deuxième photos.


----------



## Big Ben (27 Octobre 2019)

Idem.


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Octobre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Idem.


Ci c'est l'alimentation, comme elle est sur la carte analogique, ça veut dire qu'il faut la changer?


----------



## Big Ben (28 Octobre 2019)

La carte d’alimentation c’est la carte analogique.


----------

